# Aluminum Fender FRIDAY!!!



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2015)

Post up your rides with rare,delicate & recyclable fenders!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 22, 2015)

My 38 Oriole rocking the aluminum fenders


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 22, 2015)

*Aluminum*

I miss this aluminum fendered beauty!


----------



## frampton (May 22, 2015)

Aluminum


----------



## mrg (May 22, 2015)

One of my favorite Elgins


----------



## mike j (May 22, 2015)

Opps, sorry, thought it was aluminum fenderless friday.


----------



## Eddieman (May 23, 2015)

*1941 Schwinn DX Gothic Fenders*

picked this one up a few year ago, all original.

Ed


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, I'm 30min late, but thought I thought I'd add to this thread anyway.

'36 Colson Fully Equipped Motorbike


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 3, 2017)

All my current bikes have fenders. So let's bring this thread back!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 3, 2017)

Didn't know this thread, I love
It! Wish I had something to contribute.


----------



## kreika (Mar 3, 2017)

Al-lou-men-e-umm


----------



## None (Mar 3, 2017)

kreika said:


> Al-lou-men-e-ummView attachment 430609 View attachment 430610




Droool... Lol


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Mar 3, 2017)

Rocket-uni fender of awesomeness!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah, I'm 30min late, but thought I thought I'd add to this thread anyway.
> 
> '36 Colson Fully Equipped Motorbike



Sorry, but this entry is disqualified due to a bike/fender manufacturer discrepancy.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Post up your rides with rare,delicate & recyclable fenders!



Gotta love these early Schwinn straight-bar's!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Gotta love these early Schwinn straight-bar's!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2017)

Heres 1 I used to own.
I realized after I sold; it looks exactly like the "Fat Tire" beer bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Heres 1 I used to own.
> I realized after I sold; it looks exactly like the "Fat Tire" beer bike.
> View attachment 430814



Nah, that's a post war Columbia


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 10, 2017)

I know there's more aluminum fenders out there!


----------



## John (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## bikeyard (Mar 10, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> I know there's more aluminum fenders out there!View attachment 434273



Glad to see this one


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 10, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Glad to see this one




It's my wife's favorite. I love the aluminum fenders against the patina-d paint. 

Thanks again Jim
Chad


----------



## StoneWoods (Mar 11, 2017)

When I was 11, just getting into bikes, I got an aluminum fendered dayton huffman(I didn't know about aluminum fenders) I had my friends over and one of them ripped the rear fender in two! I didn't care then, but now I do. Still got both parts and the front one. I just need to learn how to tig weld. And get them rolled... Imagine if you dropped 100 bowling balls on the hood of a new ford pickup. It's bad.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> When I was 11, just getting into bikes, I got an aluminum fendered dayton huffman(I didn't know about aluminum fenders) I had my friends over and one of them ripped the rear fender in two! I didn't care then, but now I do. Still got both parts and the front one. I just need to learn how to tig weld. And get them rolled... Imagine if you dropped 100 bowling balls on the hood of a new ford pickup. It's bad.



Ooooo that's gotta hurt. Got any pics?... As painful as they may be


----------



## StoneWoods (Mar 12, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Ooooo that's gotta hurt. Got any pics?... As painful as they may be



Here they are. Pretty sad. They have the holes for a headlight.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> Here they are. Pretty sad. They have the holes for a headlight.View attachment 434937 View attachment 434938 View attachment 434939 View attachment 434936



:eek:


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 12, 2017)

Here is a pic of my Columbia...probably my favorite bike..


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 12, 2017)

And 37 Westfield...and yeah, I know it isn't Friday but got tired of trying to align my posts to a given day so...ttthhhppptt!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> And 37 Westfield...and yeah, I know it isn't Friday but got tired of trying to align my posts to a given day so...ttthhhppptt!
> View attachment 434998



I was gonna say...I know it's Daylight Saving, but I thought we go forward an hour, not back 2 days


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone remember what this brackets for?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 17, 2017)

mrg said:


> Anyone remember what this brackets for?View attachment 437517 View attachment 437513 View attachment 437514 View attachment 437515 View attachment 437516




For the reflector.


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh ya, now I remember, Thanks


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 7, 2017)

Painted aluminum fenders, Evinrude.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 21, 2017)

Bluemels alloy shorties


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 21, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Post up your rides with rare,delicate & recyclable fenders!



 This is the koolest C-Model on this site! Lol


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Its Friday
I love this bike too Dave...


----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2017)

C-model meaning Colson?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> This is the koolest C-Model on this site! Lol


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2019)

I think this thread is overdue for a bump! '37 Colson Del Mar straight bar with recyclable fenders and lights.


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## 1817cent (Jun 7, 2019)

36 Elgin Oriole with aluminum fenders.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## andybee75 (Jun 8, 2019)

Swedish 1949 Crescent Sport, aluminum fenders, rims, chain guard, lamp, dynamo and carrying handle on the frame, newly polished, took me a while..


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2019)

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1011544
> 
> View attachment 1011545
> 
> View attachment 1011546



Whoa!!! That turned out nice Pete. V/r Shawn


----------



## frampton (Jun 8, 2019)

Heavy Service Colson


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 14, 2019)

My favorite thread; thanks Mike !
1939 BC117 dream build: 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-bc117-dream-build.153988/


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2022)

Aluminum Fender Friday 

Lady's aluminum fendered Elgin.


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 2, 2022)

.Cool bike


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2022)

Micro Bikini style.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Sep 3, 2022)




----------

